# Having fun making a wooden watch with some maple burl. Carl Jacobson put a video out



## Joanne Gonthier (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Nice whimsical project--

I like the wood----that will be great when you finish it---


----------



## Joanne Gonthier (Feb 25, 2014)

It's done! That was fun!


----------



## Joanne Gonthier (Feb 25, 2014)

It's done! That was fun


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is pretty cool.

Red


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, reminds me of a large scale ring I made awhile back. Maybe I can find a picture.

Yours looks so REAL.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Watch*

Not trying to highjack your thread, but your watch reminded me of this ring I made for bride of 54 years.

I tricked her into giving me her hand shape, then roughly carved out such, and slide some of the rings I had just made for her. 

The giant wood ring is an enlargement of a white gold ring I made just like the giant, but of course to fit her finger. It is not pictured.

I made the small round box out of the ring center cut out.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Joanne Gonthier (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that is Very artistic! Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The wood is MYRTLE, and the base is the live edge of the chunk. 

I sanded, paste waxed, and then buffed on floor buffer. 

The hand is walnut, and box lid is Ebony. The S S is for bride of 54 years, Sharon Smith.

The rings are wood, and silver, stone on BIG ring is Ebony also,

Dale in Indy


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice for both the watch and hand/ring/box 'hijack' portion! :thumbsup:


----------

